# Fire Red shrimp



## n4y28r (Mar 31, 2010)

any body know where can I buy the Fire Red Shrimp?










This picture is link form http://i42.photobucket.com/albums/e321/bonifacelan/CRS/11081006454371_436.jpg


----------



## jinsei888 (Apr 20, 2009)

let us know when you find a source!


----------



## n4y28r (Mar 31, 2010)

yes..I will let you guys know if I find the source.


----------



## rich815 (Jun 27, 2007)

Aren't these just really nice, really red female cherries?


----------



## Big_Fish (Mar 10, 2010)

rich815 said:


> Aren't these just really nice, really red female cherries?


I THOUGHT so too.... I KNOW there are a couple fire red SALTWATER shrimp..

that photo appears to be from a phillipine forum... 
http://www.mypalhs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=81186

no idea if those are freshwater or what... or if they're still available.


----------



## rich815 (Jun 27, 2007)

Big_Fish said:


> I THOUGHT so too.... I KNOW there are a couple fire red SALTWATER shrimp..
> 
> that photo appears to be from a phillipine forum...
> http://www.mypalhs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=81186
> ...


Couple months ago I got 5 female cherries from somone locally. He called them "Big Red" cherry shrimp and said something about "new blood" of cherry coming out of China. They look a lot like that photo above. And two are berried now! Unfortunately they are in with my "normal" cherries so who knows what result I'll get.....


----------



## DBL TAP (Apr 21, 2008)

I read on another forum that they are selective bred Cherries. Hopefully their ease of breeding is one trait that remains!


----------



## n4y28r (Mar 31, 2010)

They are the highest grade of the cherry, but they don't grade like CRS. They call it Fire Red shrimp. They are the same family like cherry. It's freshwater. a little sensitive to the water than the cherry. It's from taiwan.


----------



## tex627 (Nov 2, 2008)

they are also called sakura shrimp. A lot of local fish stores in san francisco have been getting these shrimp in their stores.


----------



## Gordonrichards (Apr 28, 2009)

i vote sakura too


----------



## n4y28r (Mar 31, 2010)

there is a little different between fire red and sakura shrimp. Fire red shrimp's leg is also red. The sakura does not have red leg.


----------



## Big_Fish (Mar 10, 2010)

they have em on Aquabid... 

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwinverts&1270319842
a bit pricey (for me at least..  ) but there they are....


----------



## simwiz (Apr 1, 2010)

There's a german online shop that sells both Red Fire and Red Fire Sakura:

Sakura: http://www.gs-wirbellosenhandel.de/.../?ObjectPath=/Shops/gsaquaristik/Products/155

Red Fire: http://www.gs-wirbellosenhandel.de/...E/?ObjectPath=/Shops/gsaquaristik/Products/12


----------

